# Info on boerboel.



## Dancingdoe (Dec 13, 2015)

Just acquired an 8wo boerboel puppy and wanted to know if there is any tried and true breed specific wisdom for me on this board. We also own an adult male rottie.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

The time to be asking this question was 6 months ago. I have known a few which have had very mild, laid back temperaments who never showed any overt inclination to be otherwise, but their suspicious stare always made me apprehensive about working with them. Then there are others..... I don't have the personal experience, but I've seen enough stories from reputable people who have, to know that at a minimum they are not a breed that I would bring home without doing a heck of a lot of research before hand, to be sure that it was something that I was willing and capable of dealing with, and that would fit in safely with my lifestyle and family situation.


----------



## fluttervale (Apr 21, 2015)

Be prepared for your homeowner's insurance to get dropped.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've viewed videos on this breed; and it looks to me as though they are like any other dog, i.e. adapting to what the owner wants. I suspect the problem lies in the fact many owners of this breed don't actually know themselves...


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know. I looked around for a while and didn't like what I saw for American breeders. I wasn't very satisfied with what I saw. Too few breeders, doesn't seem like there's a very strong organization supporting them. None of that means your pup will have a problem, but do your health checks. Also, keep an eye on it, if it starts challenging your authority during that adolescent phase, you need to step up your boss game big time, because they're the kind of dog that will take on the boss role, which could be bad for visitors.


----------

